# Hurricane Eta



## Sherry H (Nov 9, 2020)

Here she comes with bulls eye on Tampa. Just getting my new phal and phrag collection settled. Yikes

Half done and will attach photos of my tropical growing conditions with early am East exposure and dappled sun during day (under major crepe myrtle standard tree).

I have also found some interesting pots and mesh pots for com pots division and flask separation as they grow.

I bought four trellises at Lowe’s and attached them to form circle. I organized my orchid collections on them. Hanging vandals on center of the one with cattleyas and others. Oncidiums getting ready to be cleaned up and repotted in window boxes and in wrought attached to brick walls - glorious when all in bloom. All different oncidiums collected through years. A little like an English garden!

Here are Pics of materials. Attach mesh baskets to trellis plus double arm Shepard’s hook.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 9, 2020)

Hope I didn’t overshare!


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2020)

I enjoyed the photos. Do I see a stag horn fern? You do know stag horns are VERY
invasive, right? I've seen an entire commercial greenhouse covered with the plants
and the owner selling them for a nickel just to get rid of them.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 10, 2020)

Wow where was that stag horn spread! Grew this one from tiny plant.


----------



## tomp (Nov 10, 2020)

I believe that Some stag horns spread spores and some don’t. I don’t know which is which but should be easy to research.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 10, 2020)

I always enjoy seeing other people's growing spaces. I hope you don't suffer much damage. I am assuming that you can bring most inside. Mike


----------



## lori.b (Nov 10, 2020)

What a lovely set up. Living in a northern climate this would be a dream come true for me. I hope you and your beautiful plants make it through the hurricane safely. Please keep us updated.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 11, 2020)

I enjoy very much seeing your photos and on the one hand I'm a bit envious how easy it is growing your beauties all year round in the open. But every coin has two sides and on the other hand beeing enangered by a hurrican from time to time......that's the backside of the coin. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your space. I love you set set, especially the wall rack and the circular rack! 

I hope you, your family, and your orchids stay safe.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice space, hope all is safe. Your patio will get quite a washing today


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm in Kissimmee, if the rains there were worse than here, it doesn't look like the photos anymore.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 11, 2020)

Throwing drop cloths over trellises and securing them. Supposedly less than a stage one hurricane and oh no another forming in the Atlantic. Crazy!

tampa pretty protected from storms as we r on west coast. Block and a half from bay near down town. Will be watching storm surge! Been through many storms in 60 years!

hi Mike. Lady Isabella thriving!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi Eric light rain so far. St Pete under storm conditions as we speak. Hope it continues north!


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 11, 2020)

Those plants look gorgeous in outside, but this hurricane (Eta) has too much water and it could damage Paphs. Keep them protected please, and you stay safe. Here in Cuba has rained so many, that rivers are running above bridges.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 11, 2020)

Lovely setup, stay safe during the storm!


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks to advice from Cuba moved Pharos phrags under cover away from too much water. Storm just moving across Tampa Bay reduced to tropical storm but major rain between now and overnight. Tornado warningsup.

here’s an “after” picture just a third of my collection was installed. Crazy summer
In Nc collecting good buys - best prices I’ve ever seen. Prices on their way back up!

start installation after rain stops. Thanks for warning from a Cuban collector!


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 12, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Thanks for warning from a Cuban collector!


You are welcome!!!!


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 12, 2020)

Heavy rain storm moved on. Moving phrags paphs back to baskets. Hope this growing condition works! Will keep u posted!


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Nov 12, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Heavy rain storm moved on. Moving phrags paphs back to baskets. Hope this growing condition works! Will keep u posted!


Excuse this newbie question....but why do you worry more about Paphs and phrags with the rain? I thought they didn't mind being wet as much as epiphytes? 
I grow in New Orleans, mostly outdoors. I had rot problems with heavy rains but it didn't affect my Paphs. Was it just luck? Or that they sit on the bottom of the rack and got a little shielding? Though they did wind up as waterlogged as everything else.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m new w this type of orchid. Don’t have an answer. Mine seem to be thriving but lots of rain w hurricane


----------

